# Changes to ExpressDrive December 2019



## CalV (Nov 23, 2019)

I just received a notification about the Rental Rewards going away on December 8th. This is where they pay for your rental fees based on the number of rides you give. It says that all rewards will be ending in 2020 so I'm guessing no drive challenges or anything for anybody.

Does anybody have more info? Like are they still going to pay drivers on the Express Drive program less per mile than regular drives too?

It honestly just looks like I will be losing $140 a week which will make this much more difficult to want to do.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Can you screenshot the notification? What are your current rates as an Express Drive renter? How many hours do you average driving just to make a profit renting and how many per week? As you say, the math is pretty easy.

They might adjust the rates up to compensate for taking away the bonuses, but you can rest assured it will be in their favor in that they'll be squeezing just a little more from drivers. Then again, they might not either. They might be curious as to how many will _still_ drive at those abysmal rates. It is almost a sick joke at this point. Any other company you'd think they were in self-destruct mode but their plan seems to be to desperately exploit their way to profitability. We'll see how this latest idea goes.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

how is it possible Lyft still has any drivers at all at this point ?

and why would anyone drive for Lyft at poverty rates in the Distress Drive to begin with ?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

I'd also be interested in a screenshot of that announcement and am curious how it correlates to what's posted on The Hub

https://thehub.lyft.com/express-drive-update


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

WAHN said:


> I'd also be interested in a screenshot of that announcement and am curious how it correlates to what's posted on The Hub
> 
> https://thehub.lyft.com/express-drive-update


lol cutting rates yet again but I'm sure idiots will still drive for peanuts

they cut rates to ensure drivers don't make enough to get their own car to get out of the Distress Drive program


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol cutting rates yet again but I'm sure idiots will still drive for peanuts
> 
> they cut rates to ensure drivers don't make enough to get their own car to get out of the Distress Drive program


I'm trying to verify whether or not that's a new post on The Hub or an old one. Naturally, the bastards don't date them and it's not archived in the Wayback Machine.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

CalV said:


> so I'm guessing no drive challenges or anything for anybody.


https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/360001562447-Rental-Rewards-and-bonuses


> _You'll still be eligible for other incentives based on your region, season, and passenger demand._


You might still get ride challenges,  which Express Drivers aren't currently eligible for.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lyft doesn't seem to understand that without promotions and cutting rates is going to kill their business. I think it's still too early for them to see the effect.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

WAHN said:


> I'm trying to verify whether or not that's a new post on The Hub or an old one. Naturally, the bastards don't date them and it's not archived in the Wayback Machine.


Okay, so The Hub article I linked to was from earlier this year. So not a new thing.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Started FlexDrive in Boston a few weeks ago. Different than ExpressDrive which is also in the area.

FlexDrive, for now (?), still offers 85 rides for $85....105 rides for $130....and 125 rides for $200. I think my rent is $200.80 weekly.

But they only give 200 personal miles weekly then charge drivers big time whereas ExpressDrive is still unlimited personal miles for about $50 (?) extra weekly....usualy (?) in an older car last year in a 2015 Malibu...vs. the 2018 Malibu I have with FlexDrive.

Which cities does FlexDrive operate?


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

WAHN said:


> I'd also be interested in a screenshot of that announcement and am curious how it correlates to what's posted on The Hub
> 
> https://thehub.lyft.com/express-drive-update


Good lord. Lyft and Uber Just love to push off trying to pay the drivers to someone else. Read the part that talks about Lyft going to increase your tips. What bullshit. Hey what's up the riders make up the compensation so we don't have to. Smh


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

A lot of lyft express drivers in my market returned there rentals and moved on to something else, There’s still a few silly drivers out there using the express program working 70+ hours a week barely making ends meet....These companies will use and exploit the crap out of you if you let them.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

CalV said:


> I just received a notification about the Rental Rewards going away on December 8th. This is where they pay for your rental fees based on the number of rides you give. It says that all rewards will be ending in 2020 so I'm guessing no drive challenges or anything for anybody.
> 
> Does anybody have more info? Like are they still going to pay drivers on the Express Drive program less per mile than regular drives too?
> 
> It honestly just looks like I will be losing $140 a week which will make this much more difficult to want to do.


You already work for free, what's another $140? It's all play money, anyways.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Loot loot loot till the feds bust the door down is what Lyft is doing their rental program was already beyond predatory only the dumb & or desperate with bad credit would drive 80+ rides or whatever it is for a "free" rental or at less than $1 a mile actually

So no more 140$ a week lol that's about 100 more rides they'll have to do net so don't be mad at all my cancels & ignores y'all need those rides

Uber actually seems to be letting up and giving more info while Lyft seems to be hiding & threatening more


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Lyft Express will not be around much longer. They aint making any money off those cars


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Lyft Express will not be around much longer. They aint making any money off those cars


Uber had to shutter there's as they were losing $9000 per car lol

Gas & maintenance don't exist imagine how much more maintenance will be needed for 50+K unsupervised magical non existent self driving robots...

Some Math geniuses at these "companies"


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lyft charges $218 @ WEEK for drivers to get a car here in the Chicago region. Is it a brand new Mercedes 500 or BWM 735i? That's what it costs to lease those luxury cars. I can't see any drivers paying that much for a run-of-the mill vehicle.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Loot loot loot till the feds bust the door down is what Lyft is doing their rental program was already beyond predatory only the dumb & or desperate with bad credit would drive 80+ rides or whatever it is for a "free" rental or at less than $1 a mile actually
> 
> So no more 140$ a week lol that's about 100 more rides they'll have to do net so don't be mad at all my cancels & ignores y'all need those rides
> 
> Uber actually seems to be letting up and giving more info while Lyft seems to be hiding & threatening more


The requirement is now 70% Acceptance rate with all expressdrive.....flexdrive and hertz

Personal miles over 200 are charged at 0.50 per mile

If your acceptance rate falls below 70%....Lyft will bill you 0.50 per mile for all of your Lyft online miles also.....for full time that can be $1000 bill meaning you slaved away 70 hours and owe lyft money

It is a sneaky way to cut pay, you cannot cherry pick pings, so they will only send you far away base rides even during PPZ times.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> The requirement is now 70% Acceptance rate with all expressdrive.....flexdrive and hertz
> 
> Personal miles over 200 are charged at 0.50 per mile
> 
> ...


Sounds like a mandatory ar makes you an employee ID contact the labor department 
& The judge that forced them to stop threatening or punishing drivers for acceptence rates


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

G.S.M. said:


> The requirement is now 70% Acceptance rate with all expressdrive.....flexdrive and hertz
> 
> Personal miles over 200 are charged at 0.50 per mile
> 
> ...


I never saw those rules. In central florida, its unlimited and you can have any acceptance you want to have...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/360001562447-Rental-Rewards-and-bonuses
The scams continue.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Sounds like a mandatory ar makes you an employee ID contact the labor department
> & The judge that forced them to stop threatening or punishing drivers for acceptence rates


They didnt say you HAVE to have 70% AR......only that for the rental.....the miles driven with lyft have to have an AR of of 70% or it changes the price of the rental

Still very shady

Like the company towns in the old west where you worked for the company and you had to buy everything from the company store and ended up owing them instead of getting paid in the end


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Started FlexDrive in Boston a few weeks ago. Different than ExpressDrive which is also in the area.
> 
> FlexDrive, for now (?), still offers 85 rides for $85....105 rides for $130....and 125 rides for $200. I think my rent is $200.80 weekly.
> 
> ...


Your rent is only $800?! &#128562;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Your rent is only $800?! &#128562;


By rent he means the cost of getting the car.

But honestly what lyft is charging for the cars isn't the problem, it's the crap per mile rates.

Honestly i pay $76 a _day_ for a taxi, but i get $2.40 a mile while i have a customer in the car. And they arn't taking 50% of the fares either.

I'm super excited to see this change for lyft. There's no way in heck the drivers around here are going to continue with express drive if they have to give half their earnings for a car, and 1/3 of their earnings for gas.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> By rent he means the cost of getting the car.
> 
> But honestly what lyft is charging for the cars isn't the problem, it's the crap per mile rates.
> 
> ...


I predict more than half of the folks driving for these poverty rates w/ these cars to turn them in.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

The program is a total dumpster dive. The rental companies are incompetent, they have no clue.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Tons of people that rent from them are only doing it for the car, not the money. They dont know or care how much (less) they earn per mile and have never earned a Rental Rewards bonus. 

The only thing they worry about is meeting the weekly minumum of 20 rides to be able to keep the car. Doing 20 rides will cover maybe 50-75% of the rental and they pay the rest out of pocket. I think most people in this situation already have a job and the rental serves only as reliable transportation.

I may be way offbase but it just seems like when I talk with a pax that used to be a rental driver it is rarely someone that was a full timer. I find that most ex-rental drivers did it primarily for the car and not as their primary income. It is common to hear how they only stopped renting because Lyft/Hertz "screwed" them in one way or another after something like a flat tire or a minor fender bender and maybe didn't handle the situation thcorrectly to be able to keep renting.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> Uber had to shutter there's as they were losing $9000 per car lol
> 
> Gas & maintenance don't exist imagine how much more maintenance will be needed for 50+K unsupervised magical non existent self driving robots...
> 
> Some Math geniuses at these "companies"


Wrong. Different matter entirely. Uber was not renting cars, they were leasing them. Express Drive is a rental, not a lease. Uber stopped the lease program and sold the contracts to Fair. Fair is currently renting cars in certain states.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

CalV said:


> I just received a notification about the Rental Rewards going away on December 8th. This is where they pay for your rental fees based on the number of rides you give. It says that all rewards will be ending in 2020 so I'm guessing no drive challenges or anything for anybody.
> 
> Does anybody have more info? Like are they still going to pay drivers on the Express Drive program less per mile than regular drives too?
> 
> It honestly just looks like I will be losing $140 a week which will make this much more difficult to want to do.


Notification I received said we'd still get weekly challenges & incentives.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> Notification I received said we'd still get weekly challenges & incentives.


Yep the weekly challenge will be how to make enough to pay for leasing and gas, the incentives will be the locations of all the dollar menus around town.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> I never saw those rules. In central florida, its unlimited and you can have any acceptance you want to have...


Wait, you get the shaft when you're not looking.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Short term solution only

Need to get the car and hurry up to make 1 to 3 K and get your own car


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

If you own a car and drive Lyft or Uber, you should like this change as it will remove some of your competitors from the market.

I talked to some Express Drive folks and they were barely making it while breaking the terms of their rental and using it for DoorDash as well as Lyft. And then there is the $2500 deductible …


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I don't think the Express program was ever profitable for a driver, was it? I also think as soon as the program started up in my area the rides went away for many of the rest of us as Lyft was feeding you guys the rides, the good scheduled stuff, etc. to help you pay for that rental and make your quota. Bad move on Lyft's part. When the rides dried up, I left the program after 18 months for a few months and earned more money doing other things with less stress and hassle. Now, I'm leaving for good in another week. Thought I like setting my own work days and times, it's just not worth the aggravation anymore. Lyft won't be in business in another 4 years.


----------

